# I don't want to be a cripple!



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

This is just awful!
About three months ago, I woke up, and it felt like someone had taken a sledge hammer directly to my right hip. Walking hurt ferociously. I don't recall falling, nor slamming into anything, and I certainly don't remember getting hit with a 10 lb sledge.

It stayed that way for a week, so I found a Chiropractor, and let him go to work.
After the first adjustment, the next day hurt like hell, but the next day was better, but quickly degenerated back to where it was before.
The pain began moving into my right cheek, then into my right groin, then it has gone from my upper hip, all the way to my previously shattered knee. (5 or six years ago)

Getting an MD appointment has reached the stage where it takes well over a month to see anybody about anything. Then when you do get one, they hand you off to someone else, which is now another month away for an opening. So I went to the ER.

They took xrays, said my hip looked swollen, gave me a Tylenol 3 and sent me home.

I have now seen my chiropractor about 6 times at least. I went to his office and told him we weren't getting anywhere. I also told him that I had an appt a month away to see Dr so and so.
He called the whole thing BS, and put in a call to a specialist he knew.

I was now at the point where I was about to get desperately nuts.
My hip hurt, and my whole upper leg felt like it had been wrapped with an ace bandage way too tight.
I was losing sleep, because laying dow hurt like hell.
I was gobbling Advil, Ibuprofin, Naproxin, percocets, and anything else I could get my hands on. Most provided a little relief, but not tons.
But as I said I was about to lose it. I was just about ready to walk into my upcoming DR. office, and wave gun just to get seen immediately.

My chiropractor got me into his colleague in two days.
They used ultrasound, and gave me an injection in my right hip.
About 3 hours later, the pain was mostly gone and I could just about walk normally. About three days more and I was about back to square one.
I got desperate again, and drove 150 miles to a hospital that was of higher quality, hoping they'd just admit me and get to the bottom of this.
I was given a script for 6 percs, a shot of morphine and valium, and told to go find a specialist because I probably needed an MRI. I told him to admit me.
They told me they don't do it that way when someone needs one, or they'd be there just doing MRI's all day.
I got to my the Specialist again thurs. He gave me two different shots. I don't remember what they were. One for each cheek, and I was told one takes about 24 hours to work, and the other 72. He put in an order for an MRI, but that will take weeks to get scheduled and done, then another week or two before I get to visit the specialist again
I felt better after that, not great but better. He also gave me a crash course of Methylprednisolone to take for 5 days. This is day 2.
This morning when I got up, the whole leg just wanted to crumble, and collapse in a pile. I couldn't barely make it to my desk even with a cane, except for the jolt of pain that rocketed me there.

This morning with my coffee, I ate 5 methylwhatevers, 2 alieve, 2 Ibuprofin, 1 valium, and 2 percocets.
The wife rubbed my back and Leg with CBD oil, and biofreeze, I also imbibed in a little medical MJ.
I'm feeling pretty good at the moment, although I'm afraid to stand out of fear of pain.

I'm freakin' crippled, and I'm mad as hell. I've tried a few stretches I found online, but nothing serious yet.
I tried the hangerupsidedown thingy my wife has, but I don't if it helped my back any, but now my ankles are wrecked. I've tried the heating pad, maybe a hair of relief.

What can a person realistically expect in this situation? I'm sure the MRI in two or three weeks will tell them something, but how to cope until a real solution is applied.
I'm ready for bed and a morphine drip until then.
I quit drinking over a year ago because it almost killed me, I'm just short of taking it back up again until it does.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

You may want to take this suggestion with a grain of salt or what ever. Call the suicide hot line, tell them you are going to commit suicide. They send LEO out, you get committed to 72 hour lock down, once in, tell the doctors about the pain that is causing you to want to commit suicide and you will get the MRI.

There are obvious problems with this strategy but it will get you admitted to a hospital.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Wow man, thats terrible,

please don't use any alchohol while taking those meds. 
Very dangerous.

Have you had any lower back problems prior to this?

Prayers for ya, 

Hang in there until you can get that MRI, that will tell the story.



Jim


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm having a fair amount of no here.
I'm not talking to anyone who has any authority to remove anything, including myself.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I hope you get to a doctor that can actually help you asap. Thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

My thoughts are with you hope this gets resolved, chronic pain is overpowering

why does the (un)healthcare system spend so much money on machines and then refuse to use them. I fell off a building years ago and wounded my knee, it was going to take weeks to get an MRI, until my wife asked "you must have hit your head too cause you were unconscious weren't you? al of a sudden there was an opening. and they just happened to do my leg then too.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Tirediron said:


> My thoughts are with you hope this gets resolved, chronic pain is overpowering
> 
> why does the (un)healthcare system spend so much money on machines and then refuse to use them. I fell off a building years ago and wounded my knee, it was going to take weeks to get an MRI, until my wife asked "you must have hit your head too cause you were unconscious weren't you? al of a sudden there was an opening. and they just happened to do my leg then too.


Right before I shattered my knee, I was suffering from water on that knee.
It got super huge. I went to the ER and told them to drain the damn thing.

They said they needed to determine if it was infected or not first.
I asked how they do that?
He said, we go in and draw a small sample.
I said to him, hey, heres a ffffing idea, while you're already in there, why don't you just take a really big sample???

The thought hadn't even occurred to him. :brickwall:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*I don't know if this is relevant....*

One of the Seniors went through something like what you are describing...turned out to be Osteomyelitis (very serious bone infection), and they caught it just in time, or he'd been crippled for life. *It's rare, but can be treated.* MRI will tell the story, but until then you're gonna be swallowing pain pills like M & M's, and there's no way to tell what would work best in any individual case, with the exception of the Morphine, if you can get your doctor to prescribe it. *In the MEANTIME, ask your doctor to check and see if it COULD BE Osteomyelitis*....don't want to wait on checking that out, as Osteomyelitis can cripple you for life if not promptly treated. Good luck and I hope SOMEBODY gets you treated SOON.....there are times when the "medical profession" seems to be a joke...Emergencies need to be treated NOW, not weeks or months down the line. Best wishes!! :2thumb:

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/osteomyelitis/basics/definition/con-20025518

By Mayo Clinic Staff
Osteomyelitis is an infection in a bone. Infections can reach a bone by traveling through the bloodstream or spreading from nearby tissue. Infections can also begin in the bone itself if an injury exposes the bone to germs.

In children, osteomyelitis most commonly affects the long bones of the legs and upper arms. *Adults are more likely to develop osteomyelitis in the bones that make up the spine (vertebrae).* People who have diabetes may develop osteomyelitis in their feet if they have foot ulcers.

Once considered an incurable condition, osteomyelitis can be successfully treated today. Most people require surgery to remove parts of the bone that have died - followed by strong antibiotics, often delivered intravenously, typically for at least four to six weeks."


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not a doctor so am not giving medical advice. Had something similar, with excrucutiating pain and unable to get out of chair, turned out to be a simple pinched nerve. A shot of toroidal in the affected hip (after a nitrous oxide filled trip to ER) started to alleviate it in a few minutes. Within the hour it was manageable. Some ice and tylenol/advil over the next few days all was well. Hard to believe that such a lack of mobility and pain could come from such a small thing. I have been stabbed, broken bones and more and none of it came close to the pain from the pinch. May not be your problem at all, but something to consider FWIW. Praying for relief for you.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I hope you get better!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> You may want to take this suggestion with a grain of salt or what ever. Call the suicide hot line, tell them you are going to commit suicide. They send LEO out, you get committed to 72 hour lock down, once in, tell the doctors about the pain that is causing you to want to commit suicide and you will get the MRI.
> 
> There are obvious problems with this strategy but it will get you admitted to a hospital.


I don't know how it works where you live, but we have separate hospitals that deal with psychological health versus physical health. That would get you into the kind that you don't want to be locked in and medicated with the kinds of meds you don't want in you.

BBQJOE: I hope you find a solution and recover from this.


----------



## Thegirllovesflowers (Apr 2, 2017)

Have you ever had Lyme? Could be a new case or old flare up. If it is then steroids are contraindicated.

Tammy


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

bbqjoe said:


> This is just awful!
> *About FIVE months ago, I woke up, and it felt like someone had taken a* *sledge hammer directly to my* LEFT hip. *Walking hurt ferociously. I don't recall falling, nor slamming into anything, and I certainly don't remember getting hit with a 10 lb sledge.*
> 
> It stayed that way for a week, so I found a Chiropractor, and let him go to work.
> ...


Exactly the same thing happened to me and I mean* EXACTLY*.

The BOLD print above is a perfect match for me. I started this whole thing when I felt a "thud" in my left hip when I was changing a truck tire. I didn't pay much attention to it. The next day my hip was on fire. I couldn't do anything without suffering extreme pain. It took a month before my wife forced me to go to the doctor. He did an X ray and said that he could not find anything wrong, so he sent me to an Ultrasound that found nothing, and then an MRI and this is where I found out that I had cracked my hip and did extreme damage to the ligaments and tendons in the hip.

The doctor that reviewed my MRI said that there was no surgery that would help my condition and that most of the pain was coming from the ligaments and tendons and they will just have to heal and that could take maybe a year.
BTW there is no infection involved in my injury.

This happened to me in January (about 5 months ago) No doctor will prescribe any pain killers to me because of some kidney issues I have. So I just absorb all the pain. In the beginning the pain was intense 24-7 and I got no relief except for less pain when I sat or laid down, but walking or standing was almost to much to take. Slowly the pain is subsiding, and I can now stand, sit and lay down with no pain but walking is still a wonderland of pain. Every step is questionable whether my leg will support my weight. Walking in straight direction is very painful, but any change in direction doubles the pain when I try to pivot my hip. Over this time I even lost weight because I would rather just sit instead of moving to eat.

BBGJOE; I know you will be getting and MRI soon and you should get a answer to your problem. If what you have is anything similar to me, don't expect any quick fixes. Maybe it helps to know that you are not the only one to have this problem. Every day I wounder (like you) if I will be a cripple the rest of my life.

Best of luck to you and heal quickly my friend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't know how it works where you live, but we have separate hospitals that deal with psychological health versus physical health. That would get you into the kind that you don't want to be locked in and medicated with the kinds of meds you don't want in you.
> 
> BBQJOE: I hope you find a solution and recover from this.


My ex wife was once but on a 72 hour lock down. She was in a very nice modern hospital with a locked psych ward. She spent two weeks there and was then released. The ward was clean and well maintained. She was not pumped full of evil drugs. she got the help she needed at the time. This was in California, so maybe it is a bit different in your area.

I did warn there were definite problems with this strategy but it is viable if the pain is too extreme. Some people have a high pain tolerances and some are very low. Showing up are the hospital armed is even a more extreme plan. Just hope BBQJOE gets the help he needs without having to resort to ANY extreme measures.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks Tweto!!!


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sorry for your pain, when I had back issues the doc said it was chronic and would have to deal with. I disagreed and worked it out myself. Sounds like you're in a much worse place. I hope the MRI helps.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

BBQJoe

I haven't re-read this thread but recall part of the issue was you getting in to get medical services.

Can you elaborate some on your insurance and available medical facility issues?

Where I am, I have no problem getting care. 

If I need to see my doctor, it's normally the same day (if I tell them it's urgent).

If I need a pharmacy script filled, I can get it done in 30 minutes.

I needed a routine chest X-ray. I went to a diagnostic clinic this morning. I was done with the X-ray and out the door in 10-15 minutes. My doctor's office just called me and gave me the results. This was a routine procedure and from the test to me getting the results was 4 hours.

I too am having problems with my hip and need a (routine) MRI. I just called the scheduling department. My MRI is to be performed in 2 days.

I guess there's huge disparities of health care across the nation.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

The update:
I finally got the MRI, and it showed nothing. My spine is fine, and I show no broken bones.
I'm still in pain. I asked my doctor for something stronger than a 5mg pill of oxycodone combined with 325mg of acetaminophen.

He said he couldn't prescribe anything stronger because of the possibilities of addiction.
I told him yeah, I'd sure hate to get addicted to feeling no pain.

As it stands, he wants to do a massive injection right in the hip joint.
It takes 10 business days to get approved by insurance, and then once approved, he needs to wait for an appointment at an imaging outfit to give me the shot while in a CT scan.

It could be weeks and weeks until then.

In the meantime, I'm still gobbling pills (not so much the oxy) using heat and ice, along with tons of Biofreeze. Some days I can walk better than others.

I'm not going to threaten personal harm to myself, nor knock off a pharmacy, as much as I'd like to. There's so many things I can't do right now, that I feel as though I've lost a part of my life, and I just want it back *NOW*.

Just after making this post, I was called by the imaging place.
They're going to do the injection next Tuesday!!!!!!

Yay! I pray to God it works.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

bbqjoe said:


> The update:
> I finally got the MRI, and it showed nothing. My spine is fine, and I show no broken bones.
> I'm still in pain. I asked my doctor for something stronger than a 5mg pill of oxycodone combined with 325mg of acetaminophen.
> 
> ...


Joe I'm sorry you are in such Pain, but hang in there, it will get better. Your Friends here at P/S are all behind you, and pulling for you, and you will be good as new soon. I know you are aware of this, but it's worth saying again, be careful of those Oxycodone Drugs, Addiction to those things will cause you more Pain than you're in now. Just remember you have a lot of Friends here, we can't do much Physically, but we are here, and we support you you're one of the Family.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

camo2460 said:


> Joe I'm sorry you are in such Pain, but hang in there, it will get better. Your Friends here at P/S are all behind you, and pulling for you, and you will be good as new soon. I know you are aware of this, but it's worth saying again, be careful of those Oxycodone Drugs, Addiction to those things will cause you more Pain than you're in now. Just remember you have a lot of Friends here, we can't do much Physically, but we are here, and we support you you're one of the Family.


Thank you.

I got real close to getting upside down with pain pills once, so I'm knowledgeable enough not to let that happen again.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey Joe, have you tried any anti inflamatory pills?

When I get to hurting real bad, I take a Voltaren 75mg pill, and it REALLY heps.

3 Aleve tablets help also , not as strong,nbut ehelp.

Think anti inflamatory.



Jim


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

phideaux said:


> Hey Joe, have you tried any anti inflamatory pills?
> 
> When I get to hurting real bad, I take a Voltaren 75mg pill, and it REALLY heps.
> 
> ...


Yeah Jim, I have a whole jar of straight Naproxen.
They help some too.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Joe,
I'm sorry you're going through so much with your pain, and I can certainly relate. I had my right knee replaced 9 weeks ago. Unfortunately, there was a mix-up of some sort, and a product to which I am allergic was used. This made my leg break out into huge weeping blisters. So.... we had to remove the steri-strips, which made my incision open up. As the blisters healed, I started having something stringy come out of the incision- seems my leg did not like the V-Lock suture material, and was beginning to reject it. So, 9 weeks down the road and I still have an open incision, still have to rely on my electric scooter to get around at work, and still have a ton of pain. Of course, my left knee is not in the best shape either - I had surgery for a dislocated kneecap in January. I had been in a bad car accident years ago which resulted in losing my right ankle - multiple surgeries and 3 years in a wheelchair, and it is all fused together. 

There is one thing I've learned throughout all of this, and that is life goes on whether you are hurting or not. I firmly believe that one can mentally defeat pain - at least most of the time and with some help!! 

Have you tried any of the non-pharmaceutical ways of dealing with pain? I use guided imagery a lot (mostly since I cannot take pain pills and work!) Distraction techniques also work for me - as long as I use either of these before my pain gets out of control. 

Be careful taking naprosyn too much- as an NSAID, it can alter your ability to clot your blood, and it can drill holes in your gut, too. Instead of asking for a stronger dose of oxy (or other high strength opioid), ask your doc if you can take a tylenol with the percocet (oxy). Although there is already 325 mg of tylenol in the percocet, additional tylenol could help. The reason is tylenol helps elevate your pain threshold (that means you can tolerate more pain before it becomes too bad). With the increased pain threshold, the oxy can do more to cover the pain you are feeling. Of course, if you have any kind of liver issues, your doc may be against the extra tylenol. Also, you can ask your doc about ketorolac (toradol) which is another type of non-steroidal, but is EXTREMELY effective for musculoskeletal pain. You can also try tramadol (Ultram) for pain instead of the oxy - it gives pain relief without as much of the sedation as you get with oxy. 

Have you tried massage therapy? If your pain is related to pinched nerves and severe muscle spasms, massage may also be really helpful. I'm scared of chiropracters (I've seen the outcomes of some of the problems with chiropractics!) but you may want to consider that, too.

I sure hope you are feeling better soon, and that your injection gives you some relief!


----------

